
Fun with the Great Firewall - luu
https://idea.popcount.org/2013-07-11-fun-with-the-great-firewall/
======
pwnna
Although dated,
[http://www.cs.kau.se/philwint/pdf/foci2012.pdf](http://www.cs.kau.se/philwint/pdf/foci2012.pdf)
is an interesting read.

------
alternize
the article is from july 2013 and as such probably outdated already.

